# Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9 Enjoy



## DHSX1

*Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9*

Hi,

Saw that these got deleted so thought i would share them again, hope you all enjoy 

All are .m4a original quality.

Download here...

https://rapidshare.com/files/3290717666/Demo_Disc_1.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/762498828/Demo_Disc_2__Tools_CD_.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/3025613293/Demo_Disc_3.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/1259575143/Demo_Disc_4.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/4254570374/Demo_Disc_5.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/2149992700/Demo_Disc_6.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/2657489481/Demo_Disc_7.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/2492994327/Demo_Disc_8.rar

https://rapidshare.com/files/2807879513/Demo_Disc_9.rar

I only ask for a 'Thanks' or a 'Reply' to keep this post alive.


----------



## tibug

Nice dude. I already have them but thanks to you regardless.


----------



## timaishu

Thanks! The other forum that I found hosting it were missing 8-9.

Wish my headunit played m4a. Its either waste burning them as individual cds or mp3. hmmmm


----------



## pimpndahoz

Ya how do I get these exactly? Dumb it down for me I'm old and on a MAC.


----------



## AndyInOC

pimpndahoz said:


> Ya how do I get these exactly? Dumb it down for me I'm old and on a MAC.


Pretty simple. Click the link, download the file. Once the download completes use something to unzip the file, then another program to burn the files to a cd. Insert said disc into headunit & enjoy.


----------



## pimpndahoz

AndyInOC said:


> Pretty simple. Click the link, download the file. Once the download completes use something to unzip the file, then another program to burn the files to a cd. Insert said disc into headunit & enjoy.


Uh huh, do I have to pay for Rapidpro or whatever b/c it says I do when I try to download it.


----------



## Swanson's Performance

Thanks!


----------



## AndyInOC

pimpndahoz said:


> Uh huh, do I have to pay for Rapidpro or whatever b/c it says I do when I try to download it.


Not that I'm aware of, looks like there's 3 options on the site, use the middle one that says download to your computer once the timer ticks down to 0


----------



## UNBROKEN

Nice...I only have 1-6 right now.


----------



## Hdale85

Thank you! Fantastic tool set in these 9 discs!


----------



## pimpndahoz

How or with what do I open these files now that I've got them downloaded??? Thanks


----------



## Hdale85

burn them to an audio cd, or you can use Foobar with the ALAC support or anything that'll play ALAC (iTunes).


----------



## thehatedguy

I don't have a player to convert to WMA or WAV...bummer.


----------



## Hdale85

I think most burning programs will use M4A and make audio cd's with it. If not there are plenty of free converters out there.


----------



## Dillyyo

thehatedguy said:


> I don't have a player to convert to WMA or WAV...bummer.


Pretty sure WaveLab does and it has a 30 day free trial.


----------



## quality_sound

iTunes will convert to WAV or you can go straight to your iPod. I haven't looked at the bit rate yet but I'm assuming it's high. If so, then definitely straight to iPod or burn to CD.


----------



## Twiznitch

Thank you, these will be a big help.


----------



## slowride

Thank you.


----------



## maverickmann

Hell of a first post! Thanks again!


----------



## RByers

Thanks! Lost 7-8 and never had 9.


----------



## darrenforeal

thanks!


----------



## Hdale85

Are there even more then 9? Or was 1-9 all of them that they put out?


----------



## blackedoutavy

Thanks man!!!! Have 1-6 already and love them!!!


----------



## diamondjoequimby

Thanks! Had an incomplete set that is now complete.


----------



## Xaborus

Bump for justice.


----------



## dualmono21

Thanks for uploading these 
I have discs 1to 8 as originals but had never heard disc nine 

After downloading and listening to disc nine I'm glad I didn't buy it 
It's full of utter **** can't believe guy Bonneville choose those tracks as a focal sq discs


----------



## Hdale85

dualmono21 said:


> Thanks for uploading these
> I have discs 1to 8 as originals but had never heard disc nine
> 
> After downloading and listening to disc nine I'm glad I didn't buy it
> It's full of utter **** can't believe guy Bonneville choose those tracks as a focal sq discs


:laugh::laugh4:


----------



## aztec1

Didn't even know there was an 8 or 9, going to grab the rest too for the archives.

Thank you!


----------



## Candisa

Thanks!

@aztec1: I like your avatar! I live near Watou and the St-Bernardus 8 and 12 are my favorite beers, Cheers!


----------



## nubz69

Someone want to D/L all of these and make a torrent for us?


----------



## JsUltimateSounds

nice


----------



## aztec1

Candisa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> @aztec1: I like your avatar! I live near Watou and the St-Bernardus 8 and 12 are my favorite beers, Cheers!


Ohhhhhhhhhhh I'm so jealous of you right now! Looks like a cool pub you're in, I'm assuming it's in Watou? I would love to know what some 12 tastes like out of the tap! Surely it's different and better than the pint bottles available here in the US. Do you remember what's in your glass in this pic?

I first discovered the Prior 8 a few years ago and haven't looked back. I can't hardly drink another beer nowadays unless it's a Belgian ale. I strongly prefer the Bernardus 8 and 12, but am beginning to enjoy the Rochefort 8 now that's available in Texas again. Luckily I've been able to sample all Trappist beers so far, but the Prior 8 is above and beyond! 

I'm so glad someone recognized it! It's truly a great brew. If I ever make it to Belgium (which is a lifelong dream) I would love to lift a glass with you. Plus I will pay good money for that Watou glass you have there and a bottle of Pierre Celis (R.I.P.) Grotten to go in it! 

Cheers!


----------



## Candisa

I didn't have a St-Bernardus of the tap, I didn't even know they did that...
The pub where this picture is taken is our favorite pub, it's "de Helleketel" in Watou. They don't have any taps, everything comes out of bottles.

The beer in that glass was a Prior 8, they rarely sell the Abt 12 because most people drink a couple of beers and they end up drunk if they have too much Abt 12's. 
I don't mind that, both Xenia and I like the Prior 8.

I'm sure the bar-lady could arrange one or two of those glasses.

When I'm making my "stoofvlees" (my own version of Flemish stew), we buy a 6-pack of Abt 12: 
- 2 to go in my "stoofvlees", 
- 2 to drink in the evening, after enjoying the "stoofvlees"
- 2 to drink the next day, after enjoying the rest of the "stoofvlees" (it tastes even better the day after)

Rochefort is a very nice beer too indeed, I think it tastes best when served completely, including the yeast, but if you do that, don't drink more than 2 or you'll be wasted. 

Unfortunately, we don't have a cellar to store some nice beers ourselves, but once in a while, I "brew" some beer myself (with a Brewferm can) in the basement of my parents and it lasts quite a while --> doesn't taste all that fancy after the recommended 2 months of refermenting in the bottles, but it tastes great after storing for over 1 year!
(Which reminds me I'll have to brew a new batch).

PS.: If you are into blond/amber beers too: don't mind the St-Bernardus Triple, it's not as good as their dark beers, but try to get your hands on the "Het Kapittel Tripel Abt".

Isabelle


----------



## Cruzer

thanks for links. i thought i had these but couldnt find them


----------



## cobb2819

I'm getting an error on disc 8 download, did this fall by the wayside?


----------



## Hdale85

Downloaded fine for me.


----------



## Jprice2708

Thanks for a great share


----------



## narvarr

I didn't know there was a 9th Disc. Thanks for that!

-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## purplecity

*Re: Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9*



DHSX1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Saw that these got deleted so thought i would share them again, hope you all enjoy
> 
> All are .m4a original quality.
> 
> Download here...
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/3290717666/Demo_Disc_1.rar
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/762498828/Demo_Disc_2__Tools_CD_.rar
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/3025613293/Demo_Disc_3.rar
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/1259575143/Demo_Disc_4.rar
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/4254570374/Demo_Disc_5.rar
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/2149992700/Demo_Disc_6.rar
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/2657489481/Demo_Disc_7.rar
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/2492994327/Demo_Disc_8.rar
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/files/2807879513/Demo_Disc_9.rar
> 
> I only ask for a 'Thanks' or a 'Reply' to keep this post alive.



Can I ask for a repost? 8 and 9 got deleted.. thanks!


----------



## lkm51

thanks for sharing again!!


----------



## taibanl

Thanks OP!


----------



## tasos 131

Thanks for all !!!!


----------



## Jprice2708

Ok, I'm tearing my hair out - anyone got a link for a program that will burn these to a usable audio cd?

EDIT: Nevermind - converted them to wav then burned them.


----------



## Jprice2708

Oh god yes! Thankyou so much - cd2 made me realise just how amazing my system is getting, and it will help me get it even better. You rock for sharing these


----------



## Buddy05

Thx TS for sharing this wonderful Focal Demo download


----------



## dowheelies

I really appreciate these! Thank you!

I stumbled on another site, looking for the Focal cover artwork, that has some good downloads also. Audio’s Audiophile Collection vol.15 Hendrix Hits sounds great. 

V.A – Audio’s Audiophile Collection (1995-2009) [24CDs] [WAV/FLAC] | HIFI-Music

Eric


----------



## nineball76

So these are in ALAC? What bit rate? Haven't had the chance to download em yet. I have 1-6 but I think they're in 256 mp3. I don't remember exactly. Will look later.


----------



## YellowC4S

is it worth it to purchase rapidshare?


----------



## dowheelies

I didn't purchase Rapidshare just downloaded them direct to my Mac. 

I'm not to bright with the file types or differences but these sound better than most I've downloaded from Itunes directly. Once unzipped the Focal files are Apple Lossless Audio, 16 bit sample size with 44.100 kHz sample rate. Bit rate varies from around 932-657 Kbps which I'm guessing is directly related to the file size/length of the song.

The Hendrix files I posted are WAV files same sample rate and sample size but the bit rate is always 1411 kbps.

Like I said I have very little knowledge on the pros and cons of file types and bit rate etc.... They sound damn good to me though.

Eric


----------



## YellowC4S

How do you burn them? I have Nero 10.


----------



## nineball76

dowheelies said:


> I didn't purchase Rapidshare just downloaded them direct to my Mac.
> 
> I'm not to bright with the file types or differences but these sound better than most I've downloaded from Itunes directly. Once unzipped the Focal files are Apple Lossless Audio, 16 bit sample size with 44.100 kHz sample rate. Bit rate varies from around 932-657 Kbps which I'm guessing is directly related to the file size/length of the song.
> 
> The Hendrix files I posted are WAV files same sample rate and sample size but the bit rate is always 1411 kbps.
> 
> Like I said I have very little knowledge on the pros and cons of file types and bit rate etc.... They sound damn good to me though.
> 
> Eric


16/44.1 is cd quality direct rip. and WAV 1411 is 16/44.


----------



## jpeezy

thanks for 7-9 of focal discs they jam.already have 1-6,but these finish it off.thanks again


----------



## MainSource

Thanks dude!


----------



## purplecity

is this not available in my area? why cant I download the files?


----------



## vwjmkv

thanks! i will DL these when im off work tonight

CC..

3hrs per disk to DL? is this correct? im on my work puter


----------



## Bas Hamans

Thanks bro,

Every download took ages but now my collection is complete and the quality is great! :laugh:


----------



## pdqwrx

Thank You, this is awesome...


----------



## karlk11

thanks


----------



## pereze

*Re: Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9*

I always wondered what exactly was on these discs.
Awesome!


----------



## JMichaels

cant dl showing as not available? Any thoughts?


----------



## Victor_inox

pimpndahoz said:


> Ya how do I get these exactly? Dumb it down for me I'm old and on a MAC.


click on link and select download to local computer, once there you`ll have to unrar archives , use this one:RAR Expander for Mac - CNET Download.com then you can use iTunes to burn CDs. 
Free Rapid share is anything but rapid(pun intended, it`s freaking slow downloads one at the time. you can buy subscription or be patient.


----------



## Victor_inox

JMichaels said:


> cant dl showing as not available? Any thoughts?


free rapid share is only one file at the time- patience.RapidPro is necessary to start multiple downloads simultaneously.


----------



## Victor_inox

vwjmkv said:


> thanks! i will DL these when im off work tonight
> 
> CC..
> 
> 3hrs per disk to DL? is this correct? im on my work puter


sounds about right, free rapid share is ****ing slow, you can pay subscription and download will be done in minutes.


----------



## Jsracing

I can't even download one file at a time. Tried different files, stll no go.
Can anyone zip the files and email them?


----------



## mdavis007

Downloading Disc 7 right now, no issue, a bit slow but it's downloading.

Files are like 450mb RAR'd (same as zip). Not sure what email you use but most email services have a 10-30mb attachment limit.


----------



## Jsracing

Didn't know they were that big. Mine keeps saying download unsuccessful regardless of which file I try.
Anyone in socal willing to burn CDs and I'll pay you for them?


----------



## GlasSman

nubz69 said:


> Someone want to D/L all of these and make a torrent for us?


I actually might do that.


----------



## GlasSman

Jsracing said:


> Didn't know they were that big. Mine keeps saying download unsuccessful regardless of which file I try.
> Anyone in socal willing to burn CDs and I'll pay you for them?


I'll be uploading 9 seperate torrents on a private site I'm on once I get these finished Sunday or Monday.

I need to make room on my hard drives since I'm a bit of a music whore.

The better search engines will pick them up.

If you need help PM me.


----------



## GlasSman

Well these are dead for me.

Says the files aren't available.

Are these still working for anyone?


----------



## Jsracing

Thanks glassman. Of you can get these working, is appreciate any files you can provide (I'll need help with torrent files though as one never downloaded one...tried a few years ago and never DLd one successfully).


----------



## mdavis007

I downloaded 7 and 8 yesterday, downloading 9 now. I already had 1 thru 6 and the tools. Once 9 is done i will package them up and I will see if I can get a torrent going.


----------



## mdavis007

Ok. Torrents are up. Hopefully they will work. This is the first I've created and shared a torrent. Downloads may be a little slow until some others download and seed. Please seed after your done downloading.

You will need a torrent client. I recommend uTorrent but any will work.

Client - uTorrent

Demo Disc 1
Demo Disc 3
Demo Disc 4
Demo Disc 5
Demo Disc 6
Demo Disc 7
Demo Disc 8
Demo Disc 9
Tools CD


----------



## wooferdog

Thanks, will try to download and burn.


----------



## jeffason

thanks man!


----------



## theoldguy

Thanks for the torrents! Only complaint I have is that I had to convert the .m4a files to mp3. I guess thats my problem though not anyone elses. lol. Thanks again!


----------



## Beckerson1

Nice have 1-8 but didn't know they had a 9... Thanks


----------



## mdavis007

theoldguy said:


> Thanks for the torrents! Only complaint I have is that I had to convert the .m4a files to mp3. I guess thats my problem though not anyone elses. lol. Thanks again!


That's what they were uploaded originally as. I have an iphone so i never bothered to convert them to anything else.


----------



## dylan199

Just started downloading them. Thanks!!


----------



## edouble101

Thanks!


----------



## MajorChipHazard

Great Stuff Thanks a lot


----------



## yesitisizzett

Thank you kindly!


----------



## xt577

"Download not available. File owner's public traffic exhausted."


----------



## mdavis007

I will try and get these back up in the next few days. The machine I was hosting the torrents on is down currently.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe

Subscribed


----------



## MB2008LTZ

^X2^


----------



## mdavis007

Ok, each disc is rar'd in the main rar. Enjoy!

You will need a torrent client and an app that will extract .rar files. Below are two that I use, but any will work. The files are ALAC .m4a.

Utorrent

7-Zip

Focal Demo Discs


----------



## xt577

Thanks, but the files seem to be corrupt? I can get them to play in VLC but they're sped up and not sounding right.


----------



## mdavis007

lol. I'm not sure what happened. I will look into it and re-post them once i get it sorted out. 


Looks like a vlc issue. http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=105267

I opened them up an iTunes and they work fine. I got these from the original poster of this thread all I did was re-share them. Maybe vlc doesn't like the way they were encoded.

My suggestions are use iTunes or find a file converter and re-encode them to something else, mp3, flac, ape, etc

The dbpoweramp audio converter works great - http://www.dbpoweramp.com/


----------



## xt577

Nice catch & thanks.



mdavis007 said:


> lol. I'm not sure what happened. I will look into it and re-post them once i get it sorted out.
> 
> 
> Looks like a vlc issue. The VideoLAN Forums • View topic - Audio M4A sounds bad since update to 2.0.4
> 
> I opened them up an iTunes and they work fine. I got these from the original poster of this thread all I did was re-share them. Maybe vlc doesn't like the way they were encoded.
> 
> My suggestions are use iTunes or find a file converter and re-encode them to something else, mp3, flac, ape, etc
> 
> The dbpoweramp audio converter works great - dBpoweramp: CD Ripper & Audio Converter. Secure ripping to mp3, FLAC, m4a, Apple Lossless & WMA


----------



## Projektmkvii

thanks


----------



## superguerrier

*Re: Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9*

thanks for this music fidelity


----------



## honfatboy

Looks like the permissions have lapsed. Any chance you could put them back up?


----------



## Kevin K

Seemed like the balance was off on the tracks too.


----------



## lanzarrule

can anyone or does anyone have these to post a link to?


----------



## EvertonCa

lanzarrule said:


> can anyone or does anyone have these to post a link to?


The torrent posted on answer #86 worked great for me


----------



## Grindcore

downloading now...thanks
link working fine


----------



## Boston18

Anyone have an update on this? My Mac seems like it does not want to run the torrent set up. ANy direct links?


----------



## preston

U da man OP !

Never had 8 and 9 until now. Never used a download client before, uTorrent took like 14 hours to download the set. Oh well now I got 'em so I shall smoke 'em.


----------



## trotter13

clicked on link and Microsoft explorer says un safe malware?

Tom


----------



## mdavis007

trotter13 said:


> clicked on link and Microsoft explorer says un safe malware?
> 
> Tom


You clicked which link? There are quite a few in this thread. Post #86 has the most current links. I assure you they are safe. I'm sure other members can confirm.


----------



## trotter13

Thanx. #86 worked. Tom


----------



## trotter13

Now my anti virus software deemed this unsafe (utorrent).
Tom


----------



## mdavis007

The utorrent client? What AV do you use?


----------



## trotter13

Eset smart security.
Tom


----------



## mdavis007

Looks like utorrent started bundling some sort of bloatware with their client. You don't have to use utorrent there are a number of other torrent clients out there. Maybe someone can chime in with what they use.

false positive "utorrent.exe" - Wilders Security Forums


----------



## minbari

I have a copy on a public server if people need it.

Test Tones


----------



## Eggroll

Thanks will def download these, much appreciated


----------



## Eggroll

minbari said:


> I have a copy on a public server if people need it.
> 
> Test Tones


Thanks for the link, but when extacted there was no disc 2. Is it named different?


----------



## minbari

Eggroll said:


> Thanks for the link, but when extacted there was no disc 2. Is it named different?


Apparently i dont have disc 2. I will check when i get back to work in a week

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## captainobvious

Eggroll said:


> Thanks for the link, but when extacted there was no disc 2. Is it named different?





minbari said:


> Apparently i dont have disc 2. I will check when i get back to work in a week
> 
> sent from my phone using digital farts



Disc 2 is the "Tools CD", so yes it's named differently. BTW- Thanks for the repost of these Minbari! You're link downloads WAYYYY quicker than the torrents or Rapidshare links.


----------



## ucmeflyby

*Re: Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9*

Thanks! minbari, thanks to you, also. Very fast downloading.


----------



## aquadump

Awesome, thanks minbari!
...now if i could only get help with my time alignment issue


----------



## minbari

captainobvious said:


> Disc 2 is the "Tools CD", so yes it's named differently. BTW- Thanks for the repost of these Minbari! You're link downloads WAYYYY quicker than the torrents or Rapidshare links.


that explains it.

ya, copy.com is wicked fast. I love them. you get 17 gig of storage for free too


----------



## Old Skewl

Anyone else having problems downloading these files from minibar? Tried both on my Mac and PC. file is invalid


----------



## minbari

I just downloaded "test tones.rar and opened it. I was not logged in either. What files are you trying to download?


----------



## Old Skewl

Apparently I'm doing something wrong. On the PC when I click the link it asks to Open or Save. When I click either it just starts downloading the whole file. 

On the Mac I could download each disc. But if failed when it decompressed. I tried downloading each song seperately and it downloaded with out any error. But won't play.


----------



## minbari

Dont know. Try a different browser? When you click on the link in post #106 you should pop open a new window that opens a webpage with a bunch of folders and one .rar file.

what are you using to open the archives?

what are you using to play them?

I just download a bout 6 random files, they all play for me


----------



## Old Skewl

On my Mac using Safari it appears that way. 9 folders and a Rar folder.

On the PC I'm using Explorer 8 i think. I tried Chrome and it brought up the window with the 9 folders and Rar. Seemed to download ok. It just wont play the MP4s. I'll try to dump them on a stick and take them home to try on itunes.


----------



## minbari

I use VLC and it plays that.


----------



## Old Skewl

Thanks for the help minbari! When I transferred them home on the memory stick they loaded right into iTunes on my Mac and played fine. Original issues with downloading on my Mac must be Safari related.


----------



## UNBROKEN

Grabbing these again myself since I lost my last copies.


----------



## tbomb

When windows tries to unzip the file it says its invalid. The .rar file with test tones downloaded an opened fine. But the zip file with everything else wont. Btw I just clicked "download all" at bottom. Do I need to go in and download each track individually?


----------



## minbari

You shouldnt have to.

They are zipped with winrar, not sure windows opens .rar files

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## Jcharger13

For some reason when I downloaded all files by clicking the download all button and tried to extract with winzip I got an error message that a file was bad or something like that. 

When I downloaded one song at a time or a disc at a time it works fine. I just ended up clicking download on one disk at a time and had 9 downloads going at once. Worked fine. 

Thanks Minbari!


----------



## tbomb

I figured out same thing. Opened/downloaded each disc/folder separately.


----------



## Old Skewl

Not sure if anyone else had issues downloading these on a Mac. Apparently the Archive extractor program is not compatible with all zip programs. I fanally downloaded Stuffit Expander. I download in Safari, manually unzip using Stuffit Expander and drag into itunes. They play beautifully on the 30GB Classic Style iPod i keep in my car now.

The method I used from posts #118 & #120 of downloading in Chrome, unzipping and tranferring to a memory stick to put on my Mac Itunes caused problems. They played fine on iTunes, but when transferred to the iPod they would Pause/Play/Pause/Play/Pause/etc. Sometimes it would get stuck in the Pause mode. Very weird and frustrating. I guess that was Microsoft and Apple not being compatible with each other. Ha Ha!

Thanks again minbari. These songs are recorded well and are a nice change of pace!


----------



## whoever

link on 86 isnt working anymore, rather no more files


----------



## theoldguy

Bumping this old thread to see if there have been any other disks released since disk 9. If so, any chance they could be added to the already awesome hifi collection posted earlier?


----------



## minbari

whoever said:


> link on 86 isnt working anymore, rather no more files


Still have up on my share site.

Test tones
Its about 4.3 Gb


----------



## subwoofery

For tuning: 
Focal Tools - Focal 

Kelvin


----------



## Rs roms

subwoofery said:


> For tuning:
> Focal Tools - Focal
> 
> Kelvin


What are sliding frequencies? Sweeps?


----------



## Black Rain

Rs roms said:


> What are sliding frequencies? Sweeps?


You know I was wondering that myself. I've heard of sweeping but not sliding, are they the same?


----------



## digmax

None of these links are working


----------



## maggie-g

minbari said:


> Still have up on my share site.
> 
> Test tones
> Its about 4.3 Gb


this one works just fine bub


----------



## Mr12voltwires

Thanks very much!


----------



## mathematics

downloading right now and it's fine =)

thanks 



maggie-g said:


> this one works just fine bub


----------



## camfreem7

The first 3 I clicked on are down (assuming the rest are too). Can a brother get a re-up?


----------



## bilalbinrais

*Re: Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9*

Im just a couple years late to this thread...  lol.. Rapid share has gone... could u please re-upload? or just share those discs to me using dropbox/google drive. i have a server running and i can post a high speed link from my server..

Thanks alot


----------



## The real Subzero

*Re: Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9*



bilalbinrais said:


> Im just a couple years late to this thread...  lol.. Rapid share has gone... could u please re-upload? or just share those discs to me using dropbox/google drive. i have a server running and i can post a high speed link from my server..
> 
> Thanks alot


I wouldn't mind having another set. Maybe someone would be kind enough to mail me the cd copies.


----------



## j4gates

*Re: Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9*



bilalbinrais said:


> Im just a couple years late to this thread...  lol.. Rapid share has gone... could u please re-upload? or just share those discs to me using dropbox/google drive. i have a server running and i can post a high speed link from my server..
> 
> Thanks alot


Yes please...


----------



## brumledb

minbari said:


> Still have up on my share site.
> 
> Test tones
> Its about 4.3 Gb



This link is still working guys. I just completed the download and checked the file. It took several hours to completely download but it did.


----------



## sicride

Sure does! It did not take long for me, less than 20 minutes so it's not a horrible link by any means. Thank you.


----------



## brumledb

Yeah my internet sucks.


----------



## Grindcore

Not working anymore?


----------



## Bigg Boy

brumledb said:


> This link is still working guys. I just completed the download and checked the file. It took several hours to completely download but it did.


Link expired May 1st.

Anyone have the ability to upload it to google drive or something else.


----------



## Beckerson1

I will tomorrow morning.


----------



## KillerBox

Beckerson1 said:


> I will tomorrow morning.


Thank you


----------



## WhiteL02

Beckerson1 said:


> I will tomorrow morning.


thank you


----------



## 58458

any luck on getting these back up for download?


----------



## brumledb

I just started uploading them to my dropbox. I'll post the link when they are through. Says 8 hours for the upload. 

I finally got to listen to these in my truck yesterday, They Are Awesome.


----------



## edouble101

brumledb said:


> I just started uploading them to my dropbox. I'll post the link when they are through. Says 8 hours for the upload.
> 
> I finally got to listen to these in my truck yesterday, They Are Awesome.


Thanks!


----------



## brumledb

Enjoy! 

Focal JMLAB Demo Cd's


----------



## lucas569

brumledb said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Focal JMLAB Demo Cd's


thats all of the cd's? says test tones when downloading


----------



## brumledb

lucas569 said:


> thats all of the cd's? says test tones when downloading










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lucas569

i believe!


----------



## edouble101

brumledb said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Focal JMLAB Demo Cd's


Download successful! Thanks!

Is MPEG-4 the only option? Do you have WAV?


----------



## LEKS808

*Re: Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9*

Thankyou for the download. 
Is there any advantages for burning a cd vs syncing the files to an iPod? Will I get better results on either method?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirkinator

*Re: Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9*

Thank you


----------



## brumledb

edouble101 said:


> Download successful! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Is MPEG-4 the only option? Do you have WAV?




That's the only file type I have. That's how I downloaded them originally.


----------



## brumledb

*Re: Focal JMLab Demo Test Discs 1-9*



LEKS808 said:


> Thankyou for the download.
> Is there any advantages for burning a cd vs syncing the files to an iPod? Will I get better results on either method?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think so, in this case the limiting factor is that the files are in MP4 format.


----------



## ngjenwei

thanks for sharing~~


----------



## jackk

Never too late to join the party, thx for sharing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackk

brumledb said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Focal JMLAB Demo Cd's




Thx man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1981cic

the link does not work . do you have a working link? thanks


----------



## The real Subzero

its old. Keep_hope_Alive has them. ask him


----------



## minbari

I have them as well. they are all uploaded here



Rapidgator: Buy premium account




Rapidgator: Buy premium account




Rapidgator: Buy premium account




Rapidgator: Buy premium account




Rapidgator: Buy premium account


----------



## JimmyDee

minbari said:


> I have them as well. they are all uploaded here
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidgator: Buy premium account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidgator: Buy premium account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidgator: Buy premium account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidgator: Buy premium account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidgator: Buy premium account


Too bad you have them hosted on Rapidgator... they charge to download them.
(each file/disc size is too large to qualify for the free download)


----------



## 1981cic

[QUOTE = "minbari, post: 5817330, membro: 45104"]
Li ho anche io. sono tutti caricati qui

[URL unfurl = "true"] Download file Test_tone_CD.part5.rar [/ URL]
[URL unfurl = "true"] Download file Test_tone_CD.part3.rar [/ URL]
[URL unfurl = "true"] Download file Test_tone_CD.part2.rar [/ URL]
[URL unfurl = "true"] Download file Test_tone_CD.part1.rar [/ URL]
[URL unfurl = "true"] Download file Test_tone_CD.part4.rar [/ URL]
[/CITAZIONE]
ho estratto i file rar ma ho bisogno della password


----------



## lucas569

im loading these to dropbox its about 85 tracks


----------



## Rumaben

Can someone please reupload these? Thank you so much.


----------



## lucas569

i have a folder with most of these, ill upload em to Dropbox when i get on high speed internet.


----------



## Rumaben

lucas569 said:


> i have a folder with most of these, ill upload em to Dropbox when i get on high speed internet.


That's so awesome.  Thank you Lucas. 😎


----------



## lucas569

Rumaben said:


> That's so awesome.  Thank you Lucas. 😎


i completely forgot about this... i feel like a heel. Here is a DROPBOX link if anyone still wants these. Download quickly while i still have it up. Think i got most of the songs. Enjoy









SQ SONGS


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## leightoncash

lucas569 said:


> i completely forgot about this... i feel like a heel. Here is a DROPBOX link if anyone still wants these. Download quickly while i still have it up. Think i got most of the songs. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SQ SONGS
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


Thank you for posting these! I'm downloading them now. I'm always looking for interesting new music. 
Since these are MP3s, any idea on the bitrate?


----------



## lucas569

leightoncash said:


> Thank you for posting these! I'm downloading them now. I'm always looking for interesting new music.
> Since these are MP3s, any idea on the bitrate?


pretty sure its at 320kps


----------



## preston

I still love this set and use them to audition my system all the time. Somehow somewhere I was lucky enough to pick them up as full .wav files except for one disc. They sound amazing even compared to high res versions fo the same songs. 

Dee Dee Bridgewater "Killing Me Softly" is the first song I play after tuning/changing my system, and I would not normally go for music like that. 
Second song I play is Junior Wells "Use Me Up".

But really there are a ton of good songs on these discs.


----------



## slowride

I might have the wav files stashed somewhere. But it will take a weekend to find. Cross fingers


----------



## Dillyyo

I have all the Focal Demo Discs (1-6; 2 is tools cd) in FLAC and m4a (Apple Lossless). Never lossy compressed prior. 

I don't have a hosting account so not sure how anyone would like them made accessible.


----------



## Rumaben

lucas569 said:


> i completely forgot about this... i feel like a heel. Here is a DROPBOX link if anyone still wants these. Download quickly while i still have it up. Think i got most of the songs. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SQ SONGS
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


Thank you Lucas. 😌 Great upload. 😎🤓 I already found all nine in lossless flac but thanks so much. 👏👍 Im sure others can use this.


----------

